# Season self-edit



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/63948082

PSYCH! Its my B-roll so I can free up space to make room for the full-length I'm editing. I'll make sure to post the full-length when its done. But who knows when that's gonna be?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

63948082

fify


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> fify


Thanks you. How do you embed on here? I always have trouble doing that


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

CaP17A said:


> Thanks you. How do you embed on here? I always have trouble doing that


See the Youtube/Vimeo tags top right? 
when you write up a post


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> See the Youtube/Vimeo tags top right?
> when you write up a post


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn, that's your B roll? 720 off the ledge...that was dope.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Damn, that's your B roll? 720 off the ledge...that was dope.


It is indeed hahaha
It felt stupid. I only tried a couple times. Never landed it


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Dude's B roll looks like my dream roll.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

sick edit! the man got skills! 

i see you ride at Carinthia...it's my favorite park and i'm there almost every week even though my riding doesn't really reflect it..lol

they're open this weekend for their last weekend of the season


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice moves in there, that slide 360 tail at 00:28 is fukn swank

styin airs too, nosebones and such...killin' it kid


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

future pro? from the video you posted a while ago this is so much better. You went huge...


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> future pro? from the video you posted a while ago this is so much better. You went huge...


Thank you very much! You and everyone else for the kind words! Luckily this year I had the opportunity to take multiple classes involving filming so my teacher ended up filming me (yes I go to snowboard school)(inb4 thats dumb)


----------

